# looking for a heat controler looking for recomendations



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting a few controllers for my aquariums. Can anyone recommend a brand or model?

Thanks,


----------



## Jhw1126 (May 17, 2019)

Is probably a bit too late, but if you are looking for a controller, inkbird offers multiple product 

I have being trying a few of them
If you dont need wifi you can go with inbrik itc306t, which just went on sale for only 36 something 
Or a more compact style c206

if you like wifi controll and run a sump, their new c929a would be your best options. This one operates with 2 probe, instead of one. You can place one in sump and the other in tank, or both in tank on the end of tank. One of the safest options 

I owned or used to own all of these models, in my experience for larger aquarium c929a is definitively the best options, but abit overkill for smaller aquarium.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks Jhw1126 I'll look into those models


----------

